# Watch a huge aquarium crack as rock hits glass



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/pol...atter-aquarium-wall-while-zoo-visitors-watch/

Well, apparently even really big aquariums aren't immune to breaking when a big rock hits the glass.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

I guarantee that glass is stronger and a helluva lot thicker than any bottom pane of glass on a home aquarium. Just goes to show a rock can and will crack/ break glass if it hits it just the right way. It's not like you can really throw underwater. So that rock had mainly it's weight with a minimal amount of momentum behind it


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jayse said:


> I guarantee that glass is stronger and a helluva lot thicker than any bottom pane of glass on a home aquarium. Just goes to show a rock can and will crack/ break glass if it hits it just the right way. It's not like you can really throw underwater. So that rock had mainly it's weight with a minimal amount of momentum behind it


Next time my Polar bear throws a rock in my aquarium.......there'll be trouble.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

On the other hand, I find stuff like this strangely comforting:






http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...h-their-tank&p=5429876&viewfull=1#post5429876

In theory, there's nothing wrong with the stands in those pics.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a good thing that it was some kind of shatterproof glass, because those guys would have been in big trouble if it had just burst in on them.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently realized that not all of the 10 G tanks have the same thickness glass. Since they are so small, one might think that they would all have to have the same glass. I picked up an extra and saw that it had thinner glass than my others, so those test video's might not have the same results for everyone. But sudden pressure is definitely a different thing, as opposed to slowly applied weight on the bottom pane.


----------

